# Canadians joining the US Military



## Enzo (13 Jun 2005)

Just out of curiosity, if a Canadian wants to join the US military, what is the process to do so?


----------



## Jascar (13 Jun 2005)

Try looking a few pages into this board, it was covered extensively a short time ago.


----------



## Enzo (13 Jun 2005)

I found a thread on joining the British/Australian militaries in detail and a poll on joining the USMC specifically that focused on the conjecture around joining per se.

I was interested in beginning a thread similar to the aforementioned UK/OZ thread. I was specifically curious as to whether the 3 year requirement for citizenship still applied. There was mention in another thread that the US may reduce the amount of time to process a foreigner if the current recruitment numbers continue to falter.

I read enough of the USMC thread and have since lost interest in this topic for the most part. It has been about an hour since I wrote that. It comes from being a member of the Much Music generation. :


----------



## D-n-A (13 Jun 2005)

Don't make excuses for being lazy, a quick search would have found a lot of replies on this topic.


Anyways, 

If you want to join the US Military as a Canadian citisen, its impossible unless you have atleast a green card, and to get a green card you need to be sponsored by an immediate family member(that either holds a US green card or citisenship) or by a US Company(no the US Military will not sponser you). I know this because I looked into joining the US Army awhile ago.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Jun 2005)

Enzo said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, if a Canadian wants to join the US military, what is the process to do so?


That's an outstanding question!  Nobody has even considered such a thing before. Hope you get the answers you seek...

Kat


----------



## Infanteer (13 Jun 2005)

Read what Mike L's first statement, because you and the search function could be a great team.  This question has been asked and answered in great detail here.


----------

